# Boot and fuel cap release just stopped working :-/



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

Anyone experience this and know what the fix is?

Got home tonight and tried to open the boot. Pressed the release button and nothing. Tried engine on, engine off, ignition on and off but nothing. Then tried the fuel cap and that's gone south too.

Have located both the manual releases so it's not desperate yet!

I did check the manual to try and identify the which fuse controlled these switches to check for a blown one but they're not mentioned in the description of the fuse panel.

The car's in warranty so no problem getting dealer to fix other than the hassle of having to take the car in etc.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

have you checked the connections under the switch. just pull it upwards.


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> have you checked the connections under the switch. just pull it upwards.


Pull what upwards? Can you elaborate?

It's been working fine for two years - actually bizarely enough thinking about it the car is two years old today!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CAR..... [smiley=party2.gif]

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

the housing where the 3 buttons sit. hold it at the left and right handside - pull it upwards and it will expose the connectors.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Try locking the car up again then trying.

Its happened once in the 3 years of my ownership and try as I might I couldnt open the fuel cap flap at the petrol station - quite embarrassing  look in the hnadbook gor the emergency release pull :wink:


----------



## markda (Jan 5, 2005)

I am glad they have provisioned for such an event then, but if you can't get in the boot either how are you supposed to use the emergency release for the fuel cap????


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

markda said:


> I am glad they have provisioned for such an event then, but if you can't get in the boot either how are you supposed to use the emergency release for the fuel cap????


No problem getting into the boot...the emergency release for the boot is in the transmission tunnel between the front seats. Under the blanking plate where the drinks holder would go.

Now what you'd do if you couldn't get into the main bit of the car..... but then again, I guess you wouldn't be going anywhere so you wouldn't need any fuel ;-)


----------



## NEW_SOL (Sep 22, 2005)

WOW! didn't know there was such a thing! now the emergency release is
under the drink holders, but where is the emergency release for the fuel cover?????

thx guys!!!!!

HAPPY HOLIDAZE!!!!!!
:-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Jeez...read the manual dude !


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Where is the 3rd sun visor    :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

well congratulations to Audi - it appears I have a self healing TT. All appears to be fine again now after 24hrs without the releases working :?

Wierd...


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

hi , can you open the boot with the key fob ???? just a thought but if that works then the prob is between the switch and the boot


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

gt russell said:


> hi , can you open the boot with the key fob ???? just a thought but if that works then the prob is between the switch and the boot


hmm, can't remember if I tried that. However as it's repaired itself now it all works!!


----------



## markda (Jan 5, 2005)

ahhhh, temperamental faults - a TT speciality I believe! I think over the Christmas period I might take the time to read my manual, learn't two new things today


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

This problem happened to me a few months ago! I pulled up in a petrol station and couldn't release the fuel filler. Rather than fumbling with the manual at tha garage I drove it home, found the bit in the manual about the emergency fuel release but alas the boot release wasn't working!!! Eventually remembered about the keyfob boot opener

*Anyhow I tracked down the fault to a loose fuse that had worked it way out slightly. I just pused on all of them to make sure that they were fully home and the problem went away and has never reappeared!*

I hope this helps.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dino_Donis said:


> This problem happened to me a few months ago! I pulled up in a petrol station and couldn't release the fuel filler. Rather than fumbling with the manual at tha garage I drove it home, found the bit in the manual about the emergency fuel release but alas the boot release wasn't working!!! Eventually remembered about the keyfob boot opener
> 
> *Anyhow I tracked down the fault to a loose fuse that had worked it way out slightly. I just pused on all of them to make sure that they were fully home and the problem went away and has never reappeared!*
> 
> I hope this helps.


"I just pused on all of them "  Wont the damp effect the electrics? At worst it will stink ! :roll:


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

Quick update on this. Thanks for all the suggestions.

Been with the dealer today and they diagnosed a faulty Central Locking ECU. This must be the common link between the boot release, the fuel cap release and the central lock release (obviously!!)

They didn't have stock and I can't get the car back to them until the end of the month so fingers crossed it's not going to fail completely and lock me out before then!!


----------

